# does general electric make a good fridge?



## mrrobinson (Aug 15, 2011)

I am looking at getting a new fridge, I think I'm going to get a GE one, does anyone have any feedback on the lifespan and how reliable they are?


----------



## BridgeMan (Aug 15, 2011)

Before making the plunge into GE land, you need to do a Google search on GE Refrigerator Reviews.  I think you might want to consider a different brand, based on the many problems some of the recent GE units have had.

We just bought a Sears Kenmore side-by-side last week, and are very pleased with the unit and the great pricing that came with it.  Only time will tell, of course, but this is the third Kenmore I've bought in the last 32 years, and none of them has ever had problems.  And very efficient too--the newest one only costs $58 a year to operate, based on the operating costs sticker attached to it.


----------

